# Fly Fishing Diamond Fork



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

What's going on everyone.

I have been fly fishing for years and would consider myself a pretty good angler, and never have troubles getting into fish. I usually fly fish the provo, weber, and bear rivers.

I have been to Diamond Fork 2 times this year to try it out and each time i've been skunked. Not a single hook up. And it is frustrating me.

Does anyone have great success on that river or is it just me? I can't seem to figure it out. I am debating giving up on that canyon all together.

Thanks guys.

Tight lines


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Diamond Fork can be a jerk. I've had days of bring skunked and days of big fish and numerous catches. 

Some of the keys I've used to keep me successful are... 
- long long drifts
- slow sight fishing
- small <20 weighted nymphs 
- long leaders

There are large browns there but they're very wary. 

Don't give up on it yet. My first three times I was skunked there. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Braden Ellingson (Apr 25, 2017)

That's awesome. Thank you! I will give that a try next time!


----------

